
A Kubernetes-based polyglot microservices application with Istio service mesh - canaryvn
https://github.com/vietnam-devs/coolstore-microservices/tree/master/src/services
======
alpb
Give [https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/microservices-
demo](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/microservices-demo) a try, it
inspired this project you linked to.

